
Successfully registered and then denied login at a website. “surname too short” - SZJX
http://imgur.com/a/SMkKx
======
SZJX
And then I couldn't register for a new account with a fake surname because the
system apparently deems the email address already taken.

I mean what the actual hell. Even the last two Chinese presidents both have
two-character surnames (written in Latin script of course). And why would you
allow an account to be created and then inaccessible to the client? This is
both hilarious and tragic. I'd say this kind of programming is quite a way to
let people stop taking you seriously immediately.

------
greenyoda
It looks like the creators of that site have never read this:

 _Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names_

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names)

If they had, they'd know that trying to validate names is a losing
proposition, and they should trust their users to get their own names right.

